# Mouth Calls Vs. Electronic Calls



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Mouth Calls Vs. Electronic Calls*​
Mouth Calls1862.07%Electronic Calls1137.93%


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I just started coyote hunting and I have had a Hunters Specialty Prey Master that I used for snow goose calling and now I use it for coyotes. I was just wondering what everybody else likes to use for calling coyotes.

Any Comments will be appreciated


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

What kind of mouth calls do you like to use?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I only use mouth calls. Although I think I am going to purchase a Wireless Preymaster within the next year.

For mouth calls I pretty much use either Crit R Call or Verminator calls. For me they are the easiest to use and I have good luck with them.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

The only reason I use electronic is cause I'm lazy. Its hard to sleep and use a mouth call. Set the caller on delay and its off to dream land. I shot 5 coyotes the other night (then I woke up)!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Mouth calls because electronic are expensive for the nice ones.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

mouth calls only cause I'm 12 and can't afford a good electronic.

I like the primos hotdog and the ki-yi :sniper:


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Mouth calls only for me. Anyone can push a button but it takes some practice to blow a mouth call.(some but not alot) although I will pry buy a e-call to help on windy days and to get more than one sound when hunting alone.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you like to use coyote greeting and distress calls or do you like to use rabbit and rodent distress calls?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I use mainly cottontail distress with a periodic JR distress. If I get a couple dry stands the next one I will start with a greeting howl, or if during mating season I go with female mating howl. Mostly rabbit distress though


----------



## yote223 (Feb 17, 2008)

I like mouth calls just because I called them in not a recording :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I use both.


----------



## NWJOHN (Feb 14, 2008)

i only use mouthcalls 
2 nights a week for the past 2 monthes a buddy and i went out and we used his electronic and my mouthcall and would call then spotlight them and see how many we could get in. so far it is a 4 to 1 ration but it cant be totally accurate :sniper:


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a Prey Master I use mainly, but have been trying my home made e-caller. I always have my mouth calls with as a back-up.


----------

